# Why does Firefox crash every time I update it?



## tingo (Feb 9, 2016)

Just a question, in case anyone has an answer: why does the Firefox port crash every time I update it?
Example from today's update, from /var/log/messages:

```
Feb  9 21:31:09 kg-core1 pkg: firefox-44.0,1 deinstalled
Feb  9 21:31:17 kg-core1 pkg-static: firefox-44.0.1,1 installed
Feb  9 21:32:11 kg-core1 kernel: pid 97839 (firefox), uid 1001: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
```
I keep Firefox running on my workstation all the time (except for when it crashes), and I keep it running even when doing a portupgrade of the Firefox port. After the port is upgraded, I just quit Firefox and start it again. This used to work fine, but recently (as in the last 1 - 2 months) Firefox crashes while portupgrade is doing it's thing.
Details: I'm running FreeBSD 9.3-stable on my workstation:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #1 r287724: Sun Sep 13 00:23:47 CEST 2015
  root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't answer that but here to note that I upgrade Firefox with portmaster without issues.


----------



## kpa (Feb 10, 2016)

I would guess it's a file monitoring issue of some sort, normally there can't be any issue with replacing the main executable while the program is running because FreeBSD is designed to allow that.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2016)

I was guessing it reads something from disk that it is picky but running `/usr/share/dtrace/toolkit/opensnoop -p `pgrep firefox`` doesn't seem to suggest it loads in any library after it is already running.


----------



## tingo (Feb 17, 2016)

I see these in /var/log/messages sometimes when starting Firefox, but I'm not sure it is related:

```
Feb 17 19:12:55 kg-core1 kernel: pid 19068 (gvfsd), uid 1001: exited on signal 5
Feb 17 19:12:55 kg-core1 kernel: pid 24669 (gvfsd), uid 1001: exited on signal 5
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2016)

Rebuild gvfs with all options off.  That works for me.  Of course, then gvfs does not support any of those extra things.


----------



## tingo (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's see

```
root@kg-core1# cd /usr/ports/devel/gvfs;make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for gvfs-1.24.2:
  AFC=off: Apple device support
  AVAHI=on: Zeroconf support via Avahi
  CDDA=off: CDDA (enables HAL)
  FUSE=off: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
  GPHOTO2=off: Gphoto 2 camera support (enables HAL)
  HAL=off: HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) support
  SAMBA=on: Samba support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
the only one I use is Avahi. I wonder if turning off Samba will help?


----------



## DenisVS (Aug 15, 2016)

Firefox 47.0.1 crashes my computer everytime, when i I attempt to upload images to Drupal CMS on standard URL

```
http://site.com/node/add/article
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD workstation1.home 10.3-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-PRERELEASE #0 r297540: Mon Apr  4 13:45:28 MSK 2016  denis@workstation1.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2016)

DenisVS you're running an unsupported FreeBSD version. FreeBSD 10.3 was released in April, invalidating any and all pre-releases, betas, release candidates, etc. versions.


----------



## DenisVS (Aug 28, 2016)

SirDice
You were right.
During of tuning the system my Xorg became reboot my PC.
After new install all bugs, not only that, was gone!
I like FreeBSD


----------

